
Vizflow is an ES6 interactive visualization engine - sebg
https://github.com/vizflow/vizflow
======
annnnd
> Vizflow is a light-weight library for adding transition effects and
> interactive visualizations to HTML5 documents with a simpler design compared
> to other popular interactive visualization libraries like D3js.

This. It's not that d3.js is complicated when doing small demos, but it gets
REALLY complex when doing anything non-trivial, like UI interaction (select,
drag & drop, pan / tilt / zoom,... combined).

I don't know Vizflow yet, but the first paragraph of its description nailed it
- will check it out.

~~~
annnnd
Checked it out: missing license (both in repository and in source files),
couldn't find any docs. Stopped looking.

------
artf
Like it, but for stuff like this there is should be always some kind of live
demo. A lot of devs underestimate the power of 'quick presentation'

~~~
mikebelanger
He did have some live demos at the bottom of the page. He probably should've
put them near the top, but that's being nitpicky:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/dannyko/viz...](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/dannyko/vizflow/blob/master/examples/three_circles_canvas/index.html)

Also the repo has other examples to play with.

~~~
eterm
This example doesn't appear to work at all in firefox 47

------
paradite
No quick live demos or examples to showcase what it can do.

No homepage/API documentations.

I choose to stick with d3.js.

------
3dfan
I'm a big fan of web visualisations, so I had to try this out.

Too bad that simple js libraries require a custom build process these days.
Why not use a simple js file?

To try out the demo, I had to copy and modify the index.html file so that it
includes the pre built js files:

[https://output.jsbin.com/pifogahege](https://output.jsbin.com/pifogahege)

This only works in Firefox. Chrome complains about the mime types Github
delivers.

If I wanted to use this library, I would be completely lost on how to go about
it.

Looking at the 3 circle demo, the animations are pretty sluggish. Does my PC
with 8 cores and a GPU really struggle to move 3 circles around?

Let's try it in pure css:

[https://output.jsbin.com/layotohure](https://output.jsbin.com/layotohure)

Also not perfectly smooth. But feels a tad smoother to me. Not sure.

------
asb
The repo seems to be lacking licence information unfortunately.

~~~
perlgeek
Lots of developer forget that in the heat of the code battle :-)

I've opened
[https://github.com/vizflow/vizflow/issues/2](https://github.com/vizflow/vizflow/issues/2)
and asked for a license.

~~~
asb
Thanks for that, I didn't have access to a device to allow me to log in to
Github at the time.

------
katchwreck
Thanks for the comments, all. This is still a prototype and not production-
ready code yet.

I've added a LICENSE file to the repository since this URL was shared to HN.

The latest example can also be found here:

[http://electionfighter.com](http://electionfighter.com)

and via GooglePlay at:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.com.electi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.com.electionfighter)

For a summary of what we learned from making this example, you can read my
LinkedIn post here:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/vizflow-testing-via-games-
par...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/vizflow-testing-via-games-part-i-
election-fighter-daniel-korenblum)

Appreciate your interest, your comments are welcome!

Daniel Korenblum

Vizflow author

------
rasz_pl

        Syntax error at line 63 while loading: expected expression, got '>'
         (resolve, reject) => {

------
bradhe
This is awesome! At Reflect (shameless:
[https://reflect.io](https://reflect.io)) we think about "interactive" a bit
differently but adding a layer on to the data itself is really smart! We've
done some similar stuff on top of D3, I'm excited to dig in to how this
library works.

~~~
katchwreck
Hi all, thanks for the comments and sharing! I just saw this thread. I have
added a license file. For examples see the "examples" folder and links in the
Readme. The latest example can also be found at:

[http://electionfighter.com](http://electionfighter.com)

Any comments or questions are welcome!

Daniel Korenblum Vizflow author

